# iPhone 3G Jailbreak Afterthoughts - Weeks Later



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

So I just wanna know from some of you others out there ( those who have). How do you feel now about your iPhone 3G, is the firmware speeds the same as without the jailbreak? Any slowdowns anywhere. I can't really tell cause i don't have something to compare to but i feel like apps aren't super snappy, i dunno if its the jailbreak or the 30 + apps i have (lol) OR if its just the way apples firmware is. jailbroken


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

When the last time you actually "Shut Down" or Turned off your Iphone and turned it back on?


----------



## sim.all (Jul 17, 2005)

I Jailbreaked (2.1).
Twice, actually, first time restoring almost immediately after because of the mess it had made up. Now I will, once again restore my iPhone to its 2.1 standard software. Not that I don't like the Jailbroken software, I love it! I love bosspref, I love 5 apps docks, I love the custum themes and I love the tethering ability. But, on the overall scale, it definitly slowed my iPhone to an unacceptable level.

My battery life has decreased significantly and I have to restart my device daily, every morning (and while on the charge I might add because if I don't it looses 10% of its capacity like that).

I am under the impression that some jailbroken apps run in the background sucking precious lithium-ion juice away. What do I need now? An app manager right? to shut off these unwanted services that consume energy. But if the app doesn't want to shut down because it has been programmed to keep going, then I'll need to *force* it... I'll need to manually shut it down.

...

Sounds like a windows device to me...

...

Well I guess that 400 MHz processor can't take everything and I guess that's why Apple limited the use of apps in the background.

Overall I'm really sad of doing this because I like my iPhone, I love Apple and I love the creativity and the overwhelming technology democratization they've achieved, but each device has its boundaries and I guess I found the ones of the iPhone.

I guess I'll be going back to non-jailbreaked apps.. for now


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

You know my old ass PocketPC used a 266mhz Arm processor and could run apps in background and such. So I don't think that is it. 

By the way I noticed my battery life improves drastically if I turn off the WiFi antenna when not needing it.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I thought the CPU was 600mhz...

I think the JB does affect the stability and overall speed of the iPhone. I've noticed launch speeds of apps to be significantly slower than when I first installed 2.1. Unless that just happened gradually regardless... as mentioned already, nothing to compare it to.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

kloan said:


> I thought the CPU was 600mhz...
> 
> I think the JB does affect the stability and overall speed of the iPhone. I've noticed launch speeds of apps to be significantly slower than when I first installed 2.1. Unless that just happened gradually regardless... as mentioned already, nothing to compare it to.


I had mine jailbroken for a while now as well, course there are some things obviously thats going to affect performance like installing some server based stuff (OpenSSH/SSL, AppleTalk, WinterBoard with a bunch of stuff that way , yada yada yada). So you know like a computer theres probably going to be some issues if you install too much of something Apple doesn't want on their devices, I'm sure things could be tweaked though. 

But the way I see it, all we know is its a jailbroken device with bout 30+ apps... no details on which apps or services installed, or if a hard reboot had been performed or not.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

- Under 30 apps
- SSH, turned off (unless ftp'ing)
- Winterboard
- Hard restart every once in a while, doesn't change anything

Safari crashes on me constantly. It quit on me 4 or 5 times today. That's getting a little annoying.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

kloan said:


> - Under 30 apps
> - SSH, turned off (unless ftp'ing)
> - Winterboard
> - Hard restart every once in a while, doesn't change anything
> ...



Wow really? Hrm, sorry I don't share your experience (I have an iPod Touch however, so maybe its something exclusive to the 3G phones hacked up?) Though there was another thread current up about similar problems on his Touch. 

Anyway for the survey.
Havent had Safari crash on me except once (before jailbreaking). 
I got 8 Jailbroken Apps/Games installed
OpenSSH and AppleTalk installed and turned on most of the time
Winterboard running with only the background, transparent dock, zelda battery and black navigation bar changed 
I got the 5 dock mod installed, as well as the Safari Download mod for BossPref installed. 
I got a couple *cough* need I say it *cough* apps installed. 
Probably bout 140 emails currently in mail.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

After a week with 2.1 jailbroken, it is back to lagging in every program. I don't know if it is the jailbreak or just 2.1 or something, but it is not like it used to be when I first updated. I will try turning it on and off and see if that helps at all.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I have an original iPhone rather than the 3G so my data point may be irrelevant, but I'm on 2.1 software, jailbroken AND unlocked and not experiencing any noticeable lags, quits, crashes or other unusual behaviour.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Jailbreaking in and of itself should make no difference. That said, some of the apps you could install on a jailbroken phone (any server, winterboard, customize, etc) could decrease performance.


----------



## MikeyMac (Jun 18, 2008)

*Themes*

I found after jailbreaking mine that safari and mail have both had incresed number of crashes. I just restored it (needs to go back for a bad speaker) so ill see if i notice a difference. I really miss the theme the most, thats pretty much all i used the jailbreak for.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I have my 3G on 2.1 jailbroke with Pwnage Tool not quickpwn. And I have none of the problems you are experiencing. I did however have these problems when I used Quickpwn. My remedy was to restore in DFU using the custom 2.1 with only Cydia (Winterboard preinstalled). Then before installing anything or syncing, I went into Cydia and updated it, installed my theme, then went ahead and synced all my music / photos / contacts. 

Not 1 problem here


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

I have both 1st gen and 3G running 2.1 and jailbroken. The lag is there like it has been ever since 2.x but then again the lag was ALWAYS present on my 1st gen... which had always been jailbroken since im Canadian. 

That being said, when my 3G wasnt jailbroken for the week i had it it was a LOT snappier than it is now (with 4 screens of apps... SSH and winterboard)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Un-Jailbroken iPhone here. 2.1 installed the day it came out. Been working perfectly since.

I haven't had Safari crash since upgrading to 2.1. Battery performance definitely got a boost. No lag in any of the applications anymore. Especially noticeable in Address Book and SMS.

Over all.. the iPhone is as stable as it should have been at launch. Things are working pretty decently right now.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Ive been gradually noticing more and more instability and bugs. I tried to launch settings once and Koi pond was opened instead.. and sometimes I'll click a link in safari an it'll reload the page instead of the right page.

Me thinks it might be time for a restore. Only problem is I'll lose all of my contacts, which is a huge pain in the ass.

Anyone know if there's a way to save contacts somehow so I can sync them after the restore?


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

kloan said:


> Safari crashes on me constantly. It quit on me 4 or 5 times today. That's getting a little annoying.


Same problem here...VERY annoying. 2.1 3G 8GB, not jailbroken. Tried reseting, clearing cache, etc. to no avail.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

kloan said:


> Ive been gradually noticing more and more instability and bugs. I tried to launch settings once and Koi pond was opened instead.. and sometimes I'll click a link in safari an it'll reload the page instead of the right page.
> 
> Me thinks it might be time for a restore. Only problem is I'll lose all of my contacts, which is a huge pain in the ass.
> 
> Anyone know if there's a way to save contacts somehow so I can sync them after the restore?


You should be able to automatically save them in Address Book. 

I believe it's under the Info tab in iTunes when your iPhone is selected from the device list.

(I use Mobile Me to keep mine in Sync, so I can't say for sure.)


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Vexel said:


> You should be able to automatically save them in Address Book.
> 
> I believe it's under the Info tab in iTunes when your iPhone is selected from the device list.
> 
> (I use Mobile Me to keep mine in Sync, so I can't say for sure.)


Hmm, maybe that's new? I remember trying to do that before I sold my 1st gen I couldn't find a way.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Just found another idea from the Apple Site. You can do backups of your phone manually if it's not selected. So, all of the information that's on your phone/ipod will be backed up. Excluding Music, Video and a few other things.. but, settings and contacts are backed up. 

Backing Up, updating, and restoring your iPhone and iPod touch software


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

kloan said:


> Hmm, maybe that's new? I remember trying to do that before I sold my 1st gen I couldn't find a way.


Honestly, I'm not sure. I've only used the iPhone since I purchased the 3G. Tho, others can probably confirm it for you.


----------



## MikeyMac (Jun 18, 2008)

Rounder said:


> I have my 3G on 2.1 jailbroke with Pwnage Tool not quickpwn. And I have none of the problems you are experiencing. I did however have these problems when I used Quickpwn. My remedy was to restore in DFU using the custom 2.1 with only Cydia (Winterboard preinstalled). Then before installing anything or syncing, I went into Cydia and updated it, installed my theme, then went ahead and synced all my music / photos / contacts.
> 
> Not 1 problem here


How do you install Cydia with Winterboard preinstalled. The way i did it last time i had to install installer, then cydia, then winterboard through cydia.

Mike


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

what are you using Pwnage tool or Quickpwn?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rounder said:


> I have my 3G on 2.1 jailbroke with Pwnage Tool not quickpwn. And I have none of the problems you are experiencing. I did however have these problems when I used Quickpwn. My remedy was to restore in DFU using the custom 2.1 with only Cydia (Winterboard preinstalled). Then before installing anything or syncing, I went into Cydia and updated it, installed my theme, then went ahead and synced all my music / photos / contacts.
> 
> Not 1 problem here


What was your method for doing this? 

Does a theme really affect it, i mean all i really did was set my wallpaper as my background, thats it. I have Cydia, Installer and Winterboard, i uninstalled Open SSH and Toggle SSH as well so i dunno if any of these remaining apps are affecting my jailbreak as well as i have about liek 25 ish games on it, but nothing should be slowing it down. THere is a smalll hang in opening programs , thats all i'll say.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a 3G 16G.

It's Jailbroken 2.1.

I find that it is overall faster and a large boost in battery for me. I too turn off wireless, but since the upgrade I have stopped turning off the location service and the 3G as my battery is now lasting a full day with moderate use.

I do find that Safari crashes several times a day for me and find it terribly annoying. As does a couple other applications (random apps). I charge it every night overnight but haven't shut it off or done a true reboot in a week or more.

I've had it do it's own hard crash 3 times when using safari and other app store apps and cydia apps.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

MikeyMac said:


> How do you install Cydia with Winterboard preinstalled. The way i did it last time i had to install installer, then cydia, then winterboard through cydia.
> 
> Mike


In Pwnage Tool, select Expert Mode. Should be straight forward from there. I didn't install Installer as I don't really like it, it's still too buggy. But in expert mode you can just install Cydia, and then download Winterboard in PwnageTool and have it preinstalled. 

After I did it this way, it's by far the best performance I've had on my 3G. Quickpwn was no good for me. Apps would crash, lag... 

By the way, an excellent Theme combination is install Gruppled, go in Winterboard activate it, and then install MacUI. WOW! lol it's awesome. The backgrounds actually change so it's always a nice surprise. I guarantee if you try it you won't go to any other theme.


----------



## MikeyMac (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Rounder, I'll do that, as soon as my phone is replaced. (bad speaker)

Mike


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Rounder said:


> In Pwnage Tool, select Expert Mode. Should be straight forward from there. I didn't install Installer as I don't really like it, it's still too buggy. But in expert mode you can just install Cydia, and then download Winterboard in PwnageTool and have it preinstalled.
> 
> After I did it this way, it's by far the best performance I've had on my 3G. Quickpwn was no good for me. Apps would crash, lag...
> 
> By the way, an excellent Theme combination is install Gruppled, go in Winterboard activate it, and then install MacUI. WOW! lol it's awesome. The backgrounds actually change so it's always a nice surprise. I guarantee if you try it you won't go to any other theme.


It's a nice theme but it needs more icons. I had it as a theme for a brief moment, but a lot of my icons weren't changed and it looked bad.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

I jailbroke with quickpwn last night. Personally I would never mess with the beautiful minimalistic look of the UI, I only jailbroke for the following reasons:

- Get rid of stocks.app (I, like most, never use that app, and always hated the fact that I couldn't delete it)
- Change ROGERS to Rogers (I'm anal like that)
- Cycorder (videocamera app)

Thats it, and it took all of 5 minutes, so it was worth it.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Still the OP is about your experience with crashes, lag, battery performance. You guys mind commentating on that?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I've finally given up on QuickPwn as the jailbreak method of choice. This frickin this has been way to buggy.... the Safari crashes, lags everywhere, mail problems (not connecting at all today, and wouldn't let me set up Gmail again)..

I decided to try out the Pwnage Tool. People have said it's much more stable with less bugs and lag, so I'm about to find out if it's worth all the trouble.. since it requires restoring, and well, I put a lot of work into my iPhone's set up.. so I hope it's worth it.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

That was effin useless... phone doesn't work now. No signal.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Got it working.

There was something wrong with the firmware. I just did it again with the firmware iTunes downloaded, not the one I got of the web. I also did the quick one instead of advanced. 

It's working now... and now the fun begins with getting everything back to the way it was.

I REALLY hope it solves some problems.. this phone is barely usable. I feel like tossing it against a brick wall most days.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

kloan said:


> Got it working.
> 
> There was something wrong with the firmware. I just did it again with the firmware iTunes downloaded, not the one I got of the web. I also did the quick one instead of advanced.
> 
> ...


its not that bad 
Pwnage is better so far i found and i delete all those apps i didnt use the first time around. keeping the main ones.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

You know what, it really is that bad. The time it takes to load apps is f'in ridiculous. I'm starting to wonder if the ram chips are faulty. This pwnage install is absolutely no better.

8-10 seconds before I can use an app is unacceptable. Camera, SMS, Notes, etc... tell me that wouldn't **** you off. I'm trying to take a picture, time sensitive... meaning I'm going to miss the shot, and I'm sitting here waiting, and waiting, and waiting for the 'shutter' to open. Not to mention Safari constantly crashing on me as well.

Bottom line, it's time to get it replaced. I think it's been enough time for Apple to get their **** together and fix the myriad of problems the first few batches had. 

*fingers crossed


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

I got mine in august so i duno doesnt seem as bad as yours.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

kloan said:


> You know what, it really is that bad. The time it takes to load apps is f'in ridiculous. I'm starting to wonder if the ram chips are faulty. This pwnage install is absolutely no better.
> 
> 8-10 seconds before I can use an app is unacceptable. Camera, SMS, Notes, etc... tell me that wouldn't **** you off. I'm trying to take a picture, time sensitive... meaning I'm going to miss the shot, and I'm sitting here waiting, and waiting, and waiting for the 'shutter' to open. Not to mention Safari constantly crashing on me as well.
> 
> ...



Odd that it sounds like you have that kind of problem. 

Generally takes longer to download and install an app from the app store before you can use it  But ya I wonder if your phone itself is faulty or not. 

PS: If "getting the shot" is so important... wouldn't it be smarter to get an actual camera (keep in mind, I'm a photographer, so I'm naturally inclined to say something like that). 

Also PwnageTool, QuickPwn jailbreaking and so forth doesn't exactly replace apple's code but adds onto it. So if the default apps are craping out as it is, thats not the jailbreaking fault, but it could attribute it to becoming worse in kind of a cascade.

PS: I don't have a phone, I have an iPod Touch, I upgraded to 2.0.2 then I jailbroke it with PwnageTool, but then I upgraded to 2.1 and I broke it with QuickPwn at that time. Which was nice cuz it didn't remove anything I had on there just simply applied the firmware. 

Utilizing PwnageTool is more like doing a clean install (kinda like formating, reinstalling restarting with windows, etc ). And the more I think about your problem degrading each time even if you changed your habits or what you put on, I have to wonder if the memory (Flash chip) is going bad.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

kb244 said:


> Odd that it sounds like you have that kind of problem.
> 
> Generally takes longer to download and install an app from the app store before you can use it  But ya I wonder if your phone itself is faulty or not.
> 
> ...


Are you in a way saying that a clean install via Pwnage is not a good thing?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

doubles87 said:


> Are you in a way saying that a clean install via Pwnage is not a good thing?


I'm in a way saying that if he's having the problem on Pwnage as well, then the problem is not jailbreaking (cuz one would apply a cleanly modified firmware as opposed to modifying a live firmware with the existing installation). 

I plan to use PwnageTool on the next update (whenever 2.2 comes out), since in the "options" you can tell it not to wipe the system, and I plan to tell it not to install "Installer" but just Cydia.


----------

